# Baiting Hogs During Turkey Season ?



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 4, 2015)

I've read the DNR stuff online and am confused about baiting hogs. It says hunting hogs over bait is legal year round. However, in the turkey regulations it says all bait ( corn and salt) must be removed 10 days prior to the opening of turkey season. So if I'm caught hunting over bait during turkey season how do I convince the game warden that I'm hunting hogs and not turkeys ? Seems like it's up to the warden. Even though I'm carrying a 308 and have no turkey call on me he can still write me a citation for turkey hunting if he wants to ?


----------



## cr4zygui (Feb 5, 2015)

It is true that you can hunt hogs over bait year round but not during turkey or deer season unless you can convince the warden that you are hunting for hogs only.  Even tho if you are baiting just for hogs and a turkey comes in(don't matter if you shoot it or not) you might get fine if you have a weapon in you hands.  Not sure myself about this rule but that's what I've heard from a former dnr


----------



## Milkman (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a messed up regulation.  We discussed this last year, I asked several folks at DNR and got the impression it is up to the LEO involved.

Play it safe and talk directly to the LEO who would be the one citing you in the area you are baiting. He or she would be the one making the decision.

But be aware that anyone turkey hunting that entire tract would be considered in violation by your pig bait. 

Yeah, messed up.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Milkman said:


> It is a messed up regulation.  We discussed this last year, I asked several folks at DNR and got the impression it is up to the LEO involved.
> 
> Play it safe and talk directly to the LEO who would be the one citing you in the area you are baiting. He or she would be the one making the decision.
> 
> ...



Not trying to stir this pot or be a smart aleck but does anyone know what the "entire tract" would be?  Your lease, farm, across the creek, road how much area?
Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 5, 2015)

As was suggested-call THE GAME WARDEN that covers your area-totally explain your situation-then follow what he/she tells you.  I did this last year and had no issue-but was told exactly what to do and not to do.  "YMMV"  (Your Mileage May Vary) depending on the overall circumstance.  I won't announce what I was told since it is a very complex issue that really should have been addressed when all was going on about deer regulations, etc...but I never saw it come up anywhere.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 5, 2015)

*Night hunting hogs over bait during turkey season*

I guess you would be safe hunting over bait at night since turkeys are on the roost at night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 5, 2015)

Hunt&Fish said:


> I guess you would be safe hunting over bait at night since turkeys are on the roost at night.



But, per my understanding the entire tract, club, place, etc is considered baited as far as turkey hunting goes.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 5, 2015)

In OK it's legal to bait deer and hogs but not turkeys.   

During turkey season i hunt hogs in the wheatfields and woods.  Also have stands at some ponds.   i stay away from the feeders  during turkey season.


----------



## Brad30110 (Feb 6, 2015)

Your ok to bait hogs all year. Just don't get caught with a 12 gauge full of turkey loads calling with a yelper. 

If you have a AR and a hog squealer I think you'll be just fine!

The key word used in the regulation is "upon, over, around or near". There is no set distance you can hunt turkeys from a hog bait site. I use the logic of not hunting turkey within eyesight or hearing distance of a bait site. In my mind that is around 300 yards. As long as you can articulate the regulation I think you'll be fine. 

Regs says:
Exceptions for Feral Hogs (Statewide)
Feral hogs may be hunted upon, around, over or near any feed or bait on private lands year round provided that any such feed or bait is not placed within 50 yards of any property ownership boundary. Any such feed or bait shall not be placed in a manner as to cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited.

It is unlawful for any person to hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near any place where any corn, wheat, or other grains, salts, apples, or other feed or bait has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to such game animals or game birds. It shall also be unlawful to hunt any game animal or game bird upon, over, around, or near any such place for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all such feed or bait.


----------



## larryb (Feb 8, 2015)

why not use slop or soured corn with a light coating of diesel fuel to discourage turkeys, are bury your corn in a post hole. If your DNR thinks your hunting turkeys in the middle of the night with an AR and hog calls, then why wouldn't he think  you were deer hunting in the middle of the summer with night vision, just saying, I've talked to the field office and was told as long as I can show that I'm hog hunting I would be fine. My concern was that someone would hear me shooting and think I was poaching deer at night. I guess the final decision would lie with the warden and how well you were able to explain what your doing.


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 8, 2015)

This question comes up a lot and my thinking is that you are going to be under the game wardens discretion no matter what the suspected infraction is. The same if you get stopped for speeding on the way to your club. "Most" game wardens and police officers are perfectly capable of understanding the rules they enforce and will make the final decision of whether or not you are going to get a ticket. The last thing a seasoned officer wants is to have their citations thrown out of court.


----------

